# Concerto Capriccio on a Theme of Paganini Sergey Kolesov - saxophone



## Sergey (Jan 29, 2013)

A famouscConcerto Capriccio on a Theme of Paganini by G.Kalinkovich in original version
Sergey Kolesov - saxophone
Elena Grinevich - piano

Music from CD disk "Ritorno" https://www.sergeykolesov.com/kopiya-editions


----------

